
Where are all the on-demand platforms? - samgimbel
https://medium.com/@samgimbel/where-are-all-the-on-demand-platforms-2df551de19be
======
sharemywin
So this is an Saas platform for services businesses. To me the gig economy
when it's fully implemented will take the old model 1/3 employee, 1/3 material
costs, 1/3 owner costs or 1/2 employee, 1/2 owner costs and reduce it to 2/5
employee, 2/5 material, and 1/5 platform or 4/5 employee, 2/5 platform when no
material is involved.

